# Mini Alexa (2020) Made in UK or China?



## AngelYuki

Hi,

For those who bought the new Mini Alexa, can you confirm the made in location? 
The new Alexa is marketed as made in their carbon neutral UK factories with sustainably sourced leathers.
I noticed the other sizes say it's made in UK, but the mini doesn't list the made in location.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iwantahermes

It's made in China


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

My mini is made in China


----------



## Katinahat

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> My mini is made in China


Yes, mine too. But I don’t see any quality issues compared to my UK mulberry bags.


----------



## Jaime

Glad I found this I hadn't even thought about it. Was about to pull the trigger on a mini I had an old regular alexa and os but sold long ago I'd love a mini or regular again but not going to pay more for ones made on the cheap in China. The regular I paid less than half the price now of a mini for and it was made in UK fab quality. 
Such a shame.


----------



## MiniMabel

Jaime said:


> Glad I found this I hadn't even thought about it. Was about to pull the trigger on a mini I had an old regular alexa and os but sold long ago I'd love a mini or regular again but not going to pay more for ones made on the cheap in China. The regular I paid less than half the price now of a mini for and it was made in UK fab quality.
> Such a shame.




You can always ask the seller to check the "Made In" label.

As Katinahat says, there is no difference in quality.  My understanding is that final quality control is done in the UK.

Most companies outsource to China, it's nothing new or unusual nowadays.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

Mine are both made in China


----------



## Jaime

MiniMabel said:


> You can always ask the seller to check the "Made In" label.
> 
> As Katinahat says, there is no difference in quality.  My understanding is that final quality control is done in the UK.
> 
> Most companies outsource to China, it's nothing new or unusual nowadays.


I was going to buy from a store but it says made in UK on the details. So I went to mulberry website and asked where they're made over live chat and they said all made in China.

Yes most companies do outsource to China but it's to cut costs while they charge more for the end product. I just have a thing about luxury brands that were known for quality made in their country of origin to then go the cheaper route. Really regret letting go of my original Alexas.

I was keen on the meadow green because I thought it looked like a nice yellow but then saw the name and realised it probably does have a lime tinge to it so will pass anyway. Maybe I'll get one super cheap which I'd do but not paying the retail.


----------

